# Saddle bag - trendy Or Classic !?



## CrazyCool01

Hi All,

I am a Dior fan and adding more Dior bags/RTW to my collection now. 
Just wanted your opinion on Saddle bag ! I never liked it in the start but it has grown on me.. what are your thoughts on the relevance of Saddle bag now!?

Do you think it is trendy bag and the hype is over or is it a classic bag here to stay?
Appreciate your help!


----------



## aycpa

Classic .


----------



## Yoshi1296

I would say classic. It has had such a cultural impact on fashion that I believe it had truly become a classic. Probably one of the prettiest, most unique, and creative handbag designs ever in my opinion...


----------



## purselovah91

trendy... they already look dated on ig, imo


----------



## Taiwo92

Trendy. Dior is notorious for discontinuing styles


----------



## Roses&Lillies

Trendy, but also iconic. Also imho depends on your view re John Galliano.


----------



## skyqueen

IMHO...a classic! I bought one during the SATC craze in 2001 It was then discontinued only to make a comeback in the last couple years. That's why I never sell my bags/jewelry...you never know!
Circa 2001


----------



## scarlettalice

Taiwo92 said:


> Trendy. Dior is notorious for discontinuing styles



I don't believe at this point they will discontinue the saddle.


----------



## Taiwo92

scarlettalice said:


> I don't believe at this point they will discontinue the saddle.


I believe they will.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I believe it’s trendy because it became a bit of an “it” bag and so fashion will tire of it.

It will be discontinued and then dredged up again in 10-15 years because it’s an iconic Dior design.


----------



## lxrac

trendy right now because it just made a comeback. Wait a couple years it'll go back to classic category


----------



## TraceySH

I think it will go back to "throwback" status soon BECAUSE it's more of a fashion item than a functional item. It's difficult to use and awkward, but very fun, no doubt. 

Dior styles DO go in and out, which I also hate.

Anything with cannage I think will be classic as it's emblematic of Dior. 

Book tote we will see. It's such a basic, functional bag that it might carry on (like    the neverfull or onthego). 

30 Montaigne, Bobby I think run the highest risk of having no association to the Dior aesthetic in the future. All JMO of course.


----------



## hlzpenguin

TraceySH said:


> I think it will go back to "throwback" status soon BECAUSE it's more of a fashion item than a functional item. It's difficult to use and awkward, but very fun, no doubt.
> 
> Dior styles DO go in and out, which I also hate.
> 
> Anything with cannage I think will be classic as it's emblematic of Dior.
> 
> Book tote we will see. It's such a basic, functional bag that it might carry on (like    the neverfull or onthego).
> 
> 30 Montaigne, Bobby I think run the highest risk of having no association to the Dior aesthetic in the future. All JMO of course.


I hope they can keep Caro for a while. It’s just an underrated bag.


----------



## TraceySH

hlzpenguin said:


> I hope they can keep Caro for a while. It’s just an underrated bag.


Agree, best bag they've made since Miss Dior (the tote and flap from way back). BUT I wish they'd make more large...


----------



## 880

Agree with others that it’s both trendy and iconic. I disliked it intensely the first time around (I also hated the old LD, and I am not a fan of MGC’s current saddle iteration). I strongly prefer the men’s saddle by kim Jones (without logo hardware and with an adjustable ergonomic seatbelt crossbody strap.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Thanks so much all for helping and i have parked the idea of buying a saddle bag !


----------



## TraceySH

CrazyCool01 said:


> Thanks so much all for helping and i have parked the idea of buying a saddle bag !


Is there another Dior you are thinking about? Or was it just that one?


----------



## CrazyCool01

TraceySH said:


> Is there another Dior you are thinking about? Or was it just that one?


I just bought Lady Dior ABCDior and i love it (i already have it in black) was thinking of adding something other than lady dior - from your reviews i see Caro is a good option ❤️Thanks Tracey


----------



## TraceySH

CrazyCool01 said:


> I just bought Lady Dior ABCDior and i love it (i already have it in black) was thinking of adding something other than lady dior - from your reviews i see Caro is a good option ❤Thanks Tracey


Of course! I think Caro is a super functional versatile bag. And might be a good option also. The cannage I think is timeless, and a max iPhone fits in the back pocket of all 3 sizes (one thing I didn't like    about the saddle, even the larger size). Good luck whatever route you take & honestly you can't really go wrong with Dior. As long as you love it and use it, who cares about anything else


----------



## CrazyCool01

TraceySH said:


> Of course! I think Caro is a super functional versatile bag. And might be a good option also. The cannage I think is timeless, and a max iPhone fits in the back pocket of all 3 sizes (one thing I didn't like    about the saddle, even the larger size). Good luck whatever route you take & honestly you can't really go wrong with Dior. As long as you love it and use it, who cares about anything else


Absolutely true ! Thanks so much @TraceySH ❤️


----------



## bernpl

CrazyCool01 said:


> Thanks so much all for helping and i have parked the idea of buying a saddle bag !





CrazyCool01 said:


> I just bought Lady Dior ABCDior and i love it (i already have it in black) was thinking of adding something other than lady dior - from your reviews i see Caro is a good option ❤Thanks Tracey



Congrats…. good choice! I know you already got your bag, but yeah I think the saddle is trendy especially the last few years but yet iconic due to its shape and since it was brought back/reissued. I do have one saddle bag which I bought this year, but yeah toyed with the idea of adding another but ultimately decided one is just enough. It definitely is awkward and doesn’t fit that much, and I actually grew into liking the shape which bugged me for a bit. My next Dior bag would be a second lady or a caro which I think has all the timeless classic elements of Dior.


----------



## maris.crane

As much as I love the Saddle, I do think it's Trendy. Other than the ones in MINT condition, I feel like the vintage ones are not nearly as expensive as they were during the initial re-launch (my most recent vintage ones for $1250 CAD on a marketplace site, with dustbag, no care card, and in 8/10 condition) and have seen them go for cheaper on Poshmark.

I think if I were hesitant, I might go for a Saddle Card Case, or the Belt Pouch new (I made this choice, and bought it a bit on impulse last week - fits my iPhone 12 Mini with no pop socket, cloth mask, Monogramme Card Case, vintage Saddle Coin/McDonalds Monopoly pieces pouch - that's enough for me) and then spend on something else more classic (like a Caro). But I like kitsch and am a relatively bland dresser (lots of black, camel, monochrome) so a tacky, extra, embroidered AF purse is more my style.


----------



## lovebramila

It think it's iconic. It will look dated then come back in fashion. I hated it the I saw it until I saw it in red and became obsessed. It's not on my wish list because I think it will go out of fashion soon.


----------



## ninecherries

TraceySH said:


> Of course! I think Caro is a super functional versatile bag. And might be a good option also. The cannage I think is timeless, and a max iPhone fits in the back pocket of all 3 sizes (one thing I didn't like    about the saddle, even the larger size). Good luck whatever route you take & honestly you can't really go wrong with Dior. As long as you love it and use it, who cares about anything else





bernpl said:


> Congrats…. good choice! I know you already got your bag, but yeah I think the saddle is trendy especially the last few years but yet iconic due to its shape and since it was brought back/reissued. I do have one saddle bag which I bought this year, but yeah toyed with the idea of adding another but ultimately decided one is just enough. It definitely is awkward and doesn’t fit that much, and I actually grew into liking the shape which bugged me for a bit. My next Dior bag would be a second lady or a caro which I think has all the timeless classic elements of Dior.





maris.crane said:


> As much as I love the Saddle, I do think it's Trendy. Other than the ones in MINT condition, I feel like the vintage ones are not nearly as expensive as they were during the initial re-launch (my most recent vintage ones for $1250 CAD on a marketplace site, with dustbag, no care card, and in 8/10 condition) and have seen them go for cheaper on Poshmark.
> 
> I think if I were hesitant, I might go for a Saddle Card Case, or the Belt Pouch new (I made this choice, and bought it a bit on impulse last week - fits my iPhone 12 Mini with no pop socket, cloth mask, Monogramme Card Case, vintage Saddle Coin/McDonalds Monopoly pieces pouch - that's enough for me) and then spend on something else more classic (like a Caro). But I like kitsch and am a relatively bland dresser (lots of black, camel, monochrome) so a tacky, extra, embroidered AF purse is more my style.



Do you guys really think the Caro will stick around longer than the Saddle? I am currently deciding between the two and thought it would be the other way around


----------



## lovebramila

I think the Caro will be discontinued and never be brought back. The saddle will be rested then reissued in a few years.
I looked into the Caro but I think the logo is too big for it to be a classic. The Dior logo has also changed too many times (unlike YSL & Chanel for example).


----------



## missie1

Definitely Trendy.


----------



## iferodi

lovebramila said:


> I think the Caro will be discontinued and never be brought back. The saddle will be rested then reissued in a few years.
> I looked into the Caro but I think the logo is too big for it to be a classic. The Dior logo has also changed too many times (unlike YSL & Chanel for example).



I must get more Caros then lol.


----------



## TraceySH

ninecherries said:


> Do you guys really think the Caro will stick around longer than the Saddle? I am currently deciding between the two and thought it would be the other way around


I think, true to Dior, Caro won't be around forever. Like    the Diorama. BUT with the cannage quilting, it will always LOOK like    classic dior (like    the Miss Dior from many years back). The saddle will be around forever, but just come in and out...one is iconic b/c of the quilting, the other b/c of the silhouette. Both VERY Dior.


----------



## ninecherries

TraceySH said:


> I think, true to Dior, Caro won't be around forever. Like    the Diorama. BUT with the cannage quilting, it will always LOOK like    classic dior (like    the Miss Dior from many years back). The saddle will be around forever, but just come in and out...one is iconic b/c of the quilting, the other b/c of the silhouette. Both VERY Dior.



Thank you so much for your reply Tracey! Totally makes sense I then need both the Saddle and the Caro, I think


----------



## groovygardener

Sparkletastic said:


> I believe it’s trendy because it became a bit of an “it” bag and so fashion will tire of it.
> 
> It will be discontinued and then dredged up again in 10-15 years because it’s an iconic Dior design.



definitely agree.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I lean trendy for the saddle bag. Nonetheless, it’s such a beautiful and iconic shape — I’ve been a fan for decades. Something in my gut has been holding me back all these years though. I think it’s the “trendy” factor for me.


----------



## coreenmd

I definitely feel that the saddle is iconic, along with LD. It's a bag that you either love love or not so much. But definitely catches my eye each time I see someone carrying it. It's a bag that carries an air of unique and cool, compared to all the more functional ones. P.S. I love all the styles btw, but LD>Saddle>Caro are my faves.


----------



## neon_moon

classic!


----------



## mochibabu

I would say it is a classic, but given Dior liking to continue and discontinue bags unpredictably, ultimately just buy one that suits your lifestyle, budget and needs....


----------



## CoCoBelle

pixiedust82 said:


> I definitely feel that the saddle is iconic, along with LD. It's a bag that you either love love or not so much. But definitely catches my eye each time I see someone carrying it. It's a bag that carries an air of unique and cool, compared to all the more functional ones. P.S. I love all the styles btw, but LD>Saddle>Caro are my faves.


I agree, I get so many compliments on my saddles more than my LD. It’s eye catching and stands out amongst all the boxy bags. It gives a bland outfit a little extra when needed. I’m a horse lover & Sagittarius so the saddle bag is more personal to me. I will be carrying them for years to come, it doesn’t matter if it’s deemed IN or OUT. Moral: Buy & carry what makes you happy!


----------



## Maria333

Hi everyone and Happy New Year!! It’s been very useful to read this forum as I’m thinking of getting a Saddle bag. I never was a fan, but for some reason I really really like it now. For a few years already I’ve been trying to find a perfect cream or light beige bag for spring/summer and wasn’t able to decide on anything, tried the BV mini pouch, Balenciaga city, Chanel mini, YSL Lou, but none of these made me feel like yes, that’s the perfect beige bag for me. I ended up keeping LV pochette accessories in DA as a temporary light colored option last spring, but I still want a “true bag” that I’d enjoy for many years. I hate buying bags that I don’t use much, I’ve had a few bad purchases lately - Chloe Tess in snake print, LV noe, Burberry Olimpya… 
Now I feel like Saddle in latte color would be perfect and it’d go with all spring/summer outfits, but I’m a little scared what if it’s just a temporary affection and it’ll end up sitting in my closet 90% of the time  
Looking at all the bags I’ve purchased it seems like I don’t have any regrets about Chanel mini, Chanel 255 and Diorama WOC. These are all very classic, so I’m thinking I must stick to classics. At the same time I don’t want to keep buying Chanel in different colors, I do want something more modern and interesting, but definitely not too trendy that’d look outdated preferably ever. Would really appreciate your opinions on whether I should get the Saddle bag. Thank you all!


----------



## fehnsss

I just got the latte saddle bag yesterday it’s worth it


----------



## Maria333

fehnsss said:


> I just got the latte saddle bag yesterday it’s worth it


Congratulations with your purchase!! If you don't mind, it'd be amazing to see some modeling pics.
BTW I just checked the website and Latte is sold out  I wonder if they're going to restock or should I be quickly getting it from a boutique wherever I can still find it...


----------



## CoCoBelle

Maria333 said:


> Congratulations with your purchase!! If you don't mind, it'd be amazing to see some modeling pics.
> BTW I just checked the website and Latte is sold out  I wonder if they're going to restock or should I be quickly getting it from a boutique wherever I can still find it...


I just checked the US site and it’s in stock, not sure where you’re located, but the bag is gorgeous! I don’t think you will have any regrets.


----------



## Maria333

CoCoBelle said:


> I just checked the US site and it’s in stock, not sure where you’re located, but the bag is gorgeous! I don’t think you will have any regrets.



Thanks for letting me know! I'm in the US and it was not available online when I checked a few days ago.
There more I'm thinking about it the more it seems like Saddle would be the perfect light colored bag for me  I'll challenge myself to wait until end of February before ordering to make sure it's not an impulse purchase...


----------



## bernpl

Maria333 said:


> There more I'm thinking about it the more it seems like Saddle would be the perfect light colored bag for me  I'll challenge myself to wait until end of February before ordering to make sure it's not an impulse purchase...



I got the beige last year right after last year’s price increase. Like you, I didn’t like it at first due to the shape but it actually grew on me.  I was choosing between the latte, beige, and blush… was a difficult decision. Although the bag was reintroduced in 2018 and thus trendy, I still see it as an iconic uniquely classic Dior bag.  I think there is a price increase this month (from what I am hearing here January 18).  My friend and I went into the boutique the other day and price increase was confirmed although the exact date not. The SA just said soon. My friend was able to order and purchase a not in stock bag, and lock in the pre-increase price.


----------



## Maria333

bernpl said:


> I got the beige last year right after last year’s price increase. Like you, I didn’t like it at first due to the shape but it actually grew on me.  I was choosing between the latte, beige, and blush… was a difficult decision. Although the bag was reintroduced in 2018 and thus trendy, I still see it as an iconic uniquely classic Dior bag.  I think there is a price increase this month (from what I am hearing here January 18).  My friend and I went into the boutique the other day and price increase was confirmed although the exact date not. The SA just said soon. My friend was able to order and purchase a not in stock bag, and lock in the pre-increase price.



Wow another price increase... I should be used to it by now, but every time it's a surprise lol Thank you so much for sharing this!! I'll order it soon then rather than waiting for end of February. I feel like it might happen soon as something strange was happening with the website today - I tried adding saddle latte to bag and it was spinning and then error message, then later in the evening I was eventually able to at all it to bag. Maybe they're updating pricing on the backend or something 
Why did you choose beige if you don't mind me asking? I'm torn between latte and taupe and I think knowing other people's logic will help me decide.


----------



## bernpl

Maria333 said:


> Wow another price increase... I should be used to it by now, but every time it's a surprise lol Thank you so much for sharing this!! I'll order it soon then rather than waiting for end of February. I feel like it might happen soon as something strange was happening with the website today - I tried adding saddle latte to bag and it was spinning and then error message, then later in the evening I was eventually able to at all it to bag. Maybe they're updating pricing on the backend or something
> Why did you choose beige if you don't mind me asking? I'm torn between latte and taupe and I think knowing other people's logic will help me decide.



My decision was hard because I tried to think of what would fit best in my collection. At that time, I already had a somewhat blush LV cappuccines and a beige Chanel 19 and a latte like Evelyne which are the bags I think it would compete with most.  My friend already had the blush for a while so not sure if I just didn’t want to get the same bag.  I really liked the latte as a white bag. I did ask to see the Taupe which wasn’t in stock. Usually when I am so torn, I usually go with the one that I totally have a good feeling with, a somewhat high. Kinda sounds funny, but I get that way with certain bags. I felt best carrying the beige. I think also I felt the latte was more of a cool tone as opposed to a warm tone or neutral one.  I think with my skin tone, I look better with warmer color tones and my clothing tends to be in the warmer tones.


----------



## Maria333

bernpl said:


> My decision was hard because I tried to think of what would fit best in my collection. At that time, I already had a somewhat blush LV cappuccines and a beige Chanel 19 and a latte like Evelyne which are the bags I think it would compete with most.  My friend already had the blush for a while so not sure if I just didn’t want to get the same bag.  I really liked the latte as a white bag. I did ask to see the Taupe which wasn’t in stock. Usually when I am so torn, I usually go with the one that I totally have a good feeling with, a somewhat high. Kinda sounds funny, but I get that way with certain bags. I felt best carrying the beige. I think also I felt the latte was more of a cool tone as opposed to a warm tone or neutral one.  I think with my skin tone, I look better with warmer color tones and my clothing tends to be in the warmer tones.



Thanks a lot for the detailed response! I totally get the "high" with bags, having this feeling about latte now. 
I didn't realize it was cool toned though, I thought it was neutral... I ended up ordering it last night, so I'll have to see the color in person and decide as I definitely wanted a neutral. Is the beige that you got in smooth goatskin that's currently on the website (pic below)? Or was there another beige? I'm curious because the goatskin beige online looks more like a cool toned yellow.


----------



## Pinkie*

Trendy for me


----------



## dove221

I think it’s a classic snd love that they brought it back. With the upcoming price increase, there are several threads on here with people purchasing and looking for color recommendations, strap info, etc. Happy I purchased one last year. One of my favorite bags!


----------



## Maria333

dove221 said:


> I think it’s a classic snd love that they brought it back. With the upcoming price increase, there are several threads on here with people purchasing and looking for color recommendations, strap info, etc. Happy I purchased one last year. One of my favorite bags!


That's great that you're still enjoying your Saddle bag so much a year later! Did you purchase a strap for it?


----------



## dove221

Maria333 said:


> That's great that you're still enjoying your Saddle bag so much a year later! Did you purchase a strap for it?


I did! The thicker version


----------



## Maria333

dove221 said:


> I did! The thicker version


Thanks for the response! I just ordered my first Saddle and am on the fence regarding the strap


----------



## dove221

Maria333 said:


> Thanks for the response! I just ordered my first Saddle and am on the fence regarding the strap


You will love it! Congrats!


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

Maria333 said:


> Thanks for the response! I just ordered my first Saddle and am on the fence regarding the strap


Hello I wonder if you kept your saddle bag and are you enjoying it?


----------



## xxjoolisa

I sold mine late last year.. don't think it's trendy now...


----------



## Maria333

Struck by Designer Cupid said:


> Hello I wonder if you kept your saddle bag and are you enjoying it?


Hi! Yes, I kept the bag and I love it stylistically, it goes perfectly with all my outfits. I didn’t expect it will be so easy to pair it, the design is amazing! It makes any boring outfit cool, but also it’s not overly busy to pair with more complex pieces. The only downside is that it is quite heavy, unfortunately… really annoying as it makes me think twice when I want to wear it. The color is holding up great, I’m not noticing any color transfer from darker clothing.


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

Maria333 said:


> Hi! Yes, I kept the bag and I love it stylistically, it goes perfectly with all my outfits. I didn’t expect it will be so easy to pair it, the design is amazing! It makes any boring outfit cool, but also it’s not overly busy to pair with more complex pieces. The only downside is that it is quite heavy, unfortunately… really annoying as it makes me think twice when I want to wear it. The color is holding up great, I’m not noticing any color transfer from darker clothing.


That sounds so great, glad you’re enjoying it! Would you recomend it? I am considering one  I like the mini size one, but don’t think it will fit an iPhone?


----------



## Maria333

Struck by Designer Cupid said:


> That sounds so great, glad you’re enjoying it! Would you recomend it? I am considering one  I like the mini size one, but don’t think it will fit an iPhone?


I'd recommend it if you don't mind carrying a heavy bag, other than that it's really a perfect bag in my opinion. Since I got it I almost haven't used any of my other bags.
Mini size won't fit any average phone, I think it's not practical, maybe only suitable for special events.


----------



## xxjoolisa

Maria333 said:


> I'd recommend it if you don't mind carrying a heavy bag, other than that it's really a perfect bag in my opinion. Since I got it I almost haven't used any of my other bags.
> Mini size won't fit any average phone, I think it's not practical, maybe only suitable for special events.


It seems a new mini is out? With the strap. Does that one fit an iPhone? The mini is cute, I may consider buying it again.. I sold my medium and the thick strap.


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

Maria333 said:


> I'd recommend it if you don't mind carrying a heavy bag, other than that it's really a perfect bag in my opinion. Since I got it I almost haven't used any of my other bags.
> Mini size won't fit any average phone, I think it's not practical, maybe only suitable for special events.


Thanks! So would you recommend the standard size then - is it a small?


----------



## xxjoolisa

Just went to check out the small / mini size (not micro), they come with a strap now. Looks cute! Does anyone own this bag and still love it?


----------



## WhatAriaLikes

xxjoolisa said:


> Just went to check out the small / mini size (not micro), they come with a strap now. Looks cute! Does anyone own this bag and still love it?


I just bought the medium latte last month and love it. It’s currently my favourite bag. And yes, it comes with a strap now. The mini cute but it don’t think it’s functional as it doesn’t fit much.


----------



## yyy2744

Hi guys, for a saddle bag in the normal size what color would be nicer, Amaranth burgundy or Indigo blue?? Im looking for a dark color to purchase it in (not black though)


----------

